# Marine quality plywood?



## swiftra

Can anybody point me in the direction I would need to go to find Marine grade plywood? Possibly in the Ogden area? Need to redo the floor in my boat and don't have a clue where to start looking. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daisy

MacBeath Hardwood in SLC.

http://www.macbeath.com/


----------



## americanforkdude

Do you have much experience with flooring in boats? I replaced a section in mine last year and it is easy to do. The thing I learned is marine grade ply wood will cost you a lot and fiberglassing the floor is cheaper and more effective in the long run then doing marine grade flooring. I hit up a fiberglassing place in Salt Lake around 3300 south somewhere and he actually had a boat in his shop at the time and explained everything to me and how to properly do it. It is a lot easier then I thought it would be as long as you don't have to replace all the strings under the flooring. Youtube fiberglassing floors there is some simple and easy instructions on how to do it.


----------



## americanforkdude

Pretty sure it was Superior Fiberglass in Murray. Guy was super nice. Give him a call, they will sell you the fiberglass, brush, epoxy, and hardner for a great price since they buy it in bulk. I got way more then I needed and I think I paid $30 or something.


----------



## Huge29

Intermountain Lumber, National Wood Products or MacBeath right across the road from my work... Let us know how it goes. ProBuild is more likely to have a location in your neck of the woods, but not as likely to have that type of product compared to the other three listed.


----------



## swiftra

Thanks for the info americanforkdude. So after doing some more research on the internet I see that a lot of people are just using plywood like cdx and putting an epoxy coating on it after cutting it to size. Wondering if anybody on this board has tried that and how it has held up? Thanks for the info on the different suppliers. Started checking into marine plywood and my jaw about hit the floor when they told me prices. Not sure I want to dump that kind of money into a 20 year old boat that is mostly used for fishing. That's why I am kinda leaning to the cdx epoxy route. Not nearly as much money or so it would seem.


----------

